# UK Spouse Visa - Application Form



## mmewett (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello,

We have booked our FLR (M) appointment 1 week after our marriage.

My question is regarding the application form.

Do we log in and fill this online - then print to take with us.

OR do we simply fill out the paper form and take it in.

Sorry - this may be a silly question!

Thank you in advance.

Marianne


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

mmewett said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have booked our FLR (M) appointment 1 week after our marriage.
> 
> ...


You print it out and fill it in by hand.


----------



## mmewett (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you Leanna!


----------

